# tricks to keep your tractor on top of the ground in soft soil.



## liljoes (Dec 9, 2015)

im trying to clean up some woods and i spend more time trying to get unstuck than working on my project. any ideas???


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Wait til it freezes


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum LJ! Glad to have you. As Ben stated, if it freezes enough to get out there. Does your tractor have 4 wheel drive or diff lock?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Already mention wait until ground tighten up.

Do you mean no traction stuck or rut belly hung stuck?
Bad area fill in w/stones rut w/small trash logs.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, the best thing is to wait til it either freezes up, or it dries up. Do you have a FEL on your tractor? I have one on mine and even with 4 wheel drive I've needed the FEL to get me out of trouble.
What kind of tractor do you have? An old Ferguson could float a little better on a set of tracks, but that could be pricey, and it's not a total cure all. 
Welcome to the forum by the way! Hope your tractor isn't stuck out in the woods as we speak!!


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

You could also try this trick. :tractorsm

https://youtu.be/YnRRGW6z3UQ


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You might try to dig some drainage ditches when the property gets dry.


----------

